# lesportsac kasey



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

hi all,
just wanted to say i have been using a *lesportsac kasey* bag to carry my k2 around cross-body style & it's great for quickly pulling out your kindle when you have a couple of minutes here & there to read. i don't know how to post photos, but here is the link that shows which bag i'm talking about: http://www.lesportsac.com/store/7627_5922.html


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That'a cute bag!  Do you just put your naked K in it?  There is a very similar bag at Target too.  Someone posted a pic a while back and it was cute and only $10!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I use a Kasey too.  It works great and I like the extra pockets.  I use it for my oberon-covered K1.  Look for sales at Macy's. The one at Target is very similar.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

That is a super cute bag!

*I don't need another one, I don't need another one, I don't need another one...*


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh Wow That's really cute!!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

i use it with my k2 in its amazon cover. at first it was too snug a fit & i had to wiggle the kindle quite a bit to put it in & take it out, but after a few days the nylon loosened up just enough that the k2 with amazon cover inserts & exits smoothly. my naked k2 fits in it perfectly--even easier than with the amazon cover, but lesportsac is just a thin nylon with no padding, so i prefer to keep the cover on when i use this bag. i'm pleasantly surprised to hear that the oberon cover fits in a lesportsac kasey bag! i thought the oberon covers were bigger than the amazon ones. anyway, just wanted to share that i've found the kasey to be a great way to carry my kindle because i don't have to rummage through my (giant) purse to find it every time i have 5 minutes to squeeze in a quick read while on-the-go around the city all day. i wear the kasey cross body in addition to a regular (giant) purse or backpack & have really quick access to my kindle this way.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

When I bought my kasey, I just had the K1's original cover.  I took the K1 with cover to Macy's and tried a few out and found that there was some variation in the size and fit of the top zipper opening.  I bought one that fit best.  If going for the Target one, since they look a bit more cheaply made (and lot's cheaper too), I would try before I buy there as well.  My oberon fits fine in the one I chose for the original K1 cover.  My only problem is the charm I added sometimes gets caught putting it in.  No biggie, still fits, just not smoothly.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

wow! great tips! good to know that the kasey's vary a tiny bit in size, i'd had no idea about that!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Esther said:


> I use a Kasey too. It works great and I like the extra pockets. I use it for my oberon-covered K1. Look for sales at Macy's. The one at Target is very similar.


The bag from Target is only 7" wide though. Neither K1 or K2 will fit in it. But it makes a great "running out the door" bag and will hold the basic essential.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

the perfect bag for you ladies.


----------

